# Bath Tub Hose



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Does any one have any suggestions on a brand or of bathtub hose I can buy for bathing Dalas in the bathtub? I'm so sick of the rinsing her with a cup. I don't want to spend tons on it, but am willing to spend a decent amt. if it is a good brand and works well.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

If you're talking about a hand held shower I can tell you this... make sure it has at least a 6ft hose on it. 5ft just doesn't do it.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ever heard of the "rapid bath"? They sell them at local Pet Stores. Google it, maybe thats what you're looking for.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Ever heard of the "rapid bath"? They sell them at local Pet Stores. Google it, maybe thats what you're looking for.


Thanks, but I think I'm just looking for a shower hose, but I'm definitely going to research Rapid Bath more


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

When you go to buy one, make sure it's not a low flow. You will never got your dog wet or rinsed out. Actually works worse than a cup. I'd say get one with different setting where there's a "jet" setting. Or the "massage" setting. Where the water shoots out at high pressure. This works the best and don't worry. It wont hurt your dog. However if you leave it in one spot for to long it will become annoying. 

But, yes, as stated above a 6' hose or the longest one you can find. If it's a short hose it wont do you any good. You may also be able to find a hose extender.


----------

